# Fnac : précommandes en magasin



## xtof22 (18 Mai 2010)

Salut,

pour info, la Fnac prend les pré-commandes d'iPad.
Je suis allé aujourd'hui pré-commander l'Ipad 32 Go 3G (je ne sais pas si toutes les Fnac permettent de pré-commander).
Le vendeur m'a demandé un accompte de 5 % (soit 35 , ce que je n'ai vraiment pas trouvé élevé !).

Le vendeur m'a demandé mon numéro de téléphone pour pouvoir m'appeler si l'Ipad est dispo avant 17 h le 28 mai.

Je lui ai demandé si je pourrai bénéficier de la remise adhérents de 5% ; il m'a dit que c'était "en négociation avec Apple"...

A+


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mai 2010)

n'est pas acquise ? sur le site d'Apple tu peux aussi commander sans verser 5 % et sans avoir à te déplacer, et de toute manière tu ne sera pas servi avant à la FNAC.

Cette enseigne de la grande distribution ne propose ni des prix ni un service ou un conseil qui vaille le coup à mon sens.


----------



## chafpa (18 Mai 2010)

xtof22 a dit:


> Je lui ai demandé si je pourrai bénéficier de la remise adhérents de 5% ; il m'a dit que c'était "en négociation avec Apple"...


Et pourquoi on aurait pas la remise Adhérents ?


----------



## guillaumeg (19 Mai 2010)

à la fnac il pourra l'avoir le 28 mais alors que si on commande sur le site d'apple ca sera pour le 7 juin.


----------



## lmmm (19 Mai 2010)

Pour infos,les 5% adherents ne sont pas compatibles avec l ipad pour l'instant et ca m'etonnerait que cela change malheureusement


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mai 2010)

guillaumeg a dit:


> à la fnac il pourra l'avoir le 28 mais alors que si on commande sur le site d'apple ca sera pour le 7 juin.


 
Mois, j'ai "juin" sans autre précision...
Bon j'ai commandé des accessoires avec. Peut-être que ça retarde.


----------



## guillaumeg (19 Mai 2010)

Apple a explicitement dit que les magasins serait fourni quand même le jour de la sortie malgré le report du store pour les pré-commande.
il y aurait un enorme manque à gagner s'ils repoussaient les cmd vers les magasins.


----------



## xKwaKx (20 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai pré commandé le mien parmi les premiers à la FNAC de Strasbourg.
Et le vendeur a été clair : l'iPad ne sera disponible que le 28 mai à partir de 17h et l'offre adhérente n'aura pas lieu . Je vous conseil d'être les premiers à aller à la fnac pour éviter de vous faire piquer le votre étant donné qu'ils prennent les pré commandes tout en sachant qu'ils ne savent pas combien d'unités ils auront


----------



## guillaumeg (20 Mai 2010)

Chez boulanger le gars m'a juste dis de venir le jour de la sortie nationale mais d'appeler le stock avant pour être sur de pouvoir venir le chercher. On verra bien. c'est chian ca de devoir attendre 17H. je voulais y aller au midi.


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Week-End adhérent à partir de Vendredi chez la FNAC.
Donc, pas de réduction de 5% mais 10&#8364; de bon d'achat pour 100&#8364; dépensé.

@+
iota


----------



## pitou_92 (26 Mai 2010)

moi je suis aller au iclg grande armée et ils m'ont demander 200 euros d'acompte!!!!


----------



## azerty69 (26 Mai 2010)

Moi j'ai réservé mon ipad à la fnac et j'ai versé seulement 25 euros.


----------



## Mateo97120 (26 Mai 2010)

J'ai réservé cet après-midi à la Fnac le 32go 3G en versant un accompte de 35euros. Le vendeur m'a dit de passer dès vendredi matin, ils ouvriraient même dès 9h pour l'occasion. Fingers crossed !

Mail reçu à l'instant !


----------



## flyingjeje (27 Mai 2010)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Week-End adhérent à partir de Vendredi chez la FNAC.
> Donc, pas de réduction de 5% mais 10 de bon d'achat pour 100 dépensé.
> ...




la fnac ne fait aucune réduction sur l'ipad. que ça soit 5% adhérents ou cheques Kado.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2010)

Comment sais tu pour les chèques cadeau ?


----------



## U2forever (27 Mai 2010)

bonsoir, moi aussi je pense que la surprise correspond à la compatibilité de l'achat de l'ipad avec les journée adhérents à 10 euros par tranche de 100 euros...


----------



## lmmm (28 Mai 2010)

Ben,moi,ca m'etonnerait beaucoup ...
un etui ? un thirt ?


----------



## iota (28 Mai 2010)

Salut,



gwen a dit:


> Comment sais tu pour les chèques cadeau ?


J'ai récupéré mon iPad à la FNAC Saint Lazarre ce matin (qui a ouvert à 9h00 pour l'occasion).

Et effectivement, aucune réduction possible sur l'iPad (même les chèques cadeau).
Directive d'Apple ! (les rats ! )

Par contre, on a eu le droit au café, croissant et jus d'orange 

@+
iota


----------



## Ordha (28 Mai 2010)

J'ai réservé le mien hier à la Fnac Avignon et il y avait pas mal de stock dispo. J'ai versé un acompte de 160 euros afraid mais par contre, j'ai un mois pour aller le chercher  Je ne sais pas si je vais attendre :rateau: Plus sérieusement, je vais y aller maintenant et je vais voir s'il y a du monde et si les stocks sont épuisés. Il y avait également du stock à la Fnac Le Pontet (Avignon Nord) pour ceux que ça intéresse dans la région.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Mai 2010)

Salut iota  

Tu sais s'il y a des Camera connector kit à la Fnac St Lazare ?


----------



## iota (28 Mai 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Tu sais s'il y a des Camera connector kit à la Fnac St Lazare ?


Je n'ai pas regardé...

@+
iota


----------



## Alfoo (28 Mai 2010)

salut à tous
savez vous dans quels fnac de régions parisienne (plutot sud est)  serait dispo le iPad 64 3G ?
merci d'avance


----------



## jipeelfe (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
   il ne faut médire sur les acheteurs de la première heure qui font les test grandeur nature pour ceux qui ne sont pas pressés. Dans une semaine , il y  aura dans le forum de quoi se faire une bonne idée de la machine et de savoir si c'est vraiment un investissement a faire oui ou non .  

Moi je dis : MERCI a tous les pressés.


----------



## flamoureux (28 Mai 2010)

A la FNAC de Pau y'avait pas un chat à l'ouverture lol


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mai 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Salut iota
> 
> Tu sais s'il y a des Camera connector kit à la Fnac St Lazare ?



Ça doit pas courir les rues, cet accessoire. Son expédition est annoncée pour "juin" sans autre précision sur l'AppleStore.
Je suis même étonné que certains en aient trouvé ; Frodon rapportait sur un autre fil que la disponibilité de cet accessoire étaient annoncée pour le mois de juin...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Mai 2010)

Effectivement cet accessoire est introuvable sur Paris également...


----------



## desertea (28 Mai 2010)

Je suis allé prendre un iPad wifi 64Go ce matin à la Fnac, vers 11h.
Je n'avais rien réservé, et il en restait peu !! j'ai eu du bol sur ce coup !!


----------



## pslauver (29 Mai 2010)

Vous savez si il y a du stock encore ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (29 Mai 2010)

pslauver a dit:


> Vous savez si il y a du stock encore ?



Salut,

Je ne pense pas hier soir un ami à été cherché le sien qui était réservé et le vendeur lui à dit qu'ils en avaient plus depuis 13h hors réservation.

Ceci dit peut être que la Fnac a été livrée aujourd'hui...


----------



## Ordha (29 Mai 2010)

Tout le monde peut vérifier les stocks des magasins FNAC en allant sur leur site Internet. En sélectionnant un produit, il y a un lien pour vérifier s'il est dispo dans les magasins qu'on sélectionne.


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2010)

jipeelfe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il ne faut médire sur les acheteurs de la première heure qui font les test grandeur nature pour ceux qui ne sont pas pressés.



Il y a également des gens qui ne comprennent pas un mot d'anglais alors qu'ils pourraient se renseigner dans cette langue sur les tests faits pas les réels premier utilisateur outre-atlantique.

Dommage de se priver de l'iPad, c'est un formidable outil pour se cultiver et apprendre les langues entres autres. Certains préfèrent attendre benoîtement. Grand bien leur fasse, le monde ne risque pas d'avancer avec eux.


----------

